# Trigger Punching and Arrows Drifting to the Outside



## auabdunnabi (Nov 15, 2019)

I recently got some advice from a senior archer about how much I've been punching the trigger during my release, and as I'm practicing all my arrows tend to be going to the outside (in my case, right, since I'm left-handed). 

He mentioned that I'm not expanding the right way, and that I need to expand out instead of out and around, but I'm not sure how I can expand out any more as my arm is pretty much almost straight. 

Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Expansion in the shot is through the chest. 

I would not worry about expanding through the shot. Need to fix your trigger punching first. 


.02


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

The arrow going right could be based on a few issues, let's start with form related options.

1. Post a pic of your grip, bow-arm, and bow shoulder after Load-Anchor-transfer.
2. Post video of your expand-followthrough from 3 positions: in front of you, from behind the shooting line (looking towards the target with your draw elbow nearest the target), and from overhead.

Once we get these, we can be more helpful.

Best,
D


----------



## bobcat102 (Jul 23, 2019)

IDK this might sound dumb but have you moved your sight?


----------

